# Checking in!



## Courtland (Sep 13, 2019)

hey guys I haven’t been around in awhile I am finally moved in to my new house! Thought I would let you guys know what I have been up to. My last 2 projects also I have been doing some videos on them if you would like to check them out as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Courtland (Sep 13, 2019)

More photos

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2019)

YER CRAZY!!!!!!! Nice work

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2019)

Dude, those hollow forms are crazy cool! Good to hear from you. Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 14, 2019)

The quality of your work has skyrocketed! Love to see the things you are making! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2019)

Courtland said:


> More photos
> 
> View attachment 171878
> 
> View attachment 171879



Is that last squat vase (vessel) pictured white ash? Looks like some olive graining.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Is that last squat vase (vessel) pictured white ash? Looks like some olive graining.


my guess is black locust- only an inside info guess. I know where he got a lot of his wood....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 14, 2019)

Great work. Quality looks top notch and sure to be good sellers.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 14, 2019)

Good to see you back...you’ve been busy. I love the forms you do.


----------



## TimR (Sep 14, 2019)

Man, seal up that corrugata or whatever it is and put an epoxy finish on and make a vessel sink from it! Good to see you back!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice work on the turnings and the videos. On a constructive note, there’s a segment of the hollowform video where your camera is tilted about 45 degrees... I’d avoid those angles if possible to help the viewer stay oriented.

Nice stash of burls in that first video too!


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Courtland!! Good to see you are alive and well dude. Was just thinking the other day we hadn't seen anything of you in awhile, and was wondering where you went. Good looking stuff, as always. Congrats on the new house!


----------



## Courtland (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks guys much appreciated! Great to be back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey Courtland; good to see you're back up and running!

I'm not sure how you managed to keep some of those pieces together, but they're great looking. Nice piles of burls as well! How long have you been accumulating it all?


----------



## SeanPEvans (Oct 5, 2019)

Courtland said:


> hey guys I haven’t been around in awhile I am finally moved in to my new house! Thought I would let you guys know what I have been up to. My last 2 projects also I have been doing some videos on them if you would like to check them out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do some really nice work!


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 9, 2019)

You do things I would never think about doing - great job!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

